# Weather Instrument



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought this was kinda cool. Any of you guys ever found one? Went turkey hunting today and while I was out I stopped and hiked down a fence line to look for elk antler sheds. I found this weather instrument that had been attached to a weather balloon. It was released in Grand Junction Colorado on 1/15/2013. I found it was in the four corners area. It comes with a package with prepaid postage to send it back so they could re-use it. I've always heard of em just never found one.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, found one outside of Elbert, CO in 1987 and mailed it in. Never heard a word.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nope never found one

these days i would be leary of any unattended package i come across,especially a croc pot lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol SGB, I thought of that. Was gonna put it in the mailbox with the flag up, but got to thinking it might freak the mail lady out. Will probably take it to the post office instead. 220, I thought I might do some research and see what the weather was like for a few days after it was released.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope, Never found one of those, I have found many mylar balloons though.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That was a cool find, I have never found one either. dont think they use them up north, too dang cold for the balloon?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Found one on a Dall Sheep walk in hunt around 83. Had a sheep and all of the other stuff to carry out to take it out also. Lost my rifle in a river on the way out, pack weight was 110 with out the rifle.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhhhh bummer on the rifle loss.....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That would really suck, I think I would have to go fishing for the rifle.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Careful fishing...... He just gave them a gun!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol , ItzDirty


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I flew back in with a metal detector and tried to find it and no luck. It was a glacier fed river and it had washed it down the stream, I got hits but it was probaly gold and other menerals.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL SG


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i think i would have forgot about the rifle for awhile and picked up the gold

a couple of nuggets and you could just go buy a new rifle or three


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Yeah it's a pain when you're trying to locate something in a river.....and those dang gold nuggets keep getting in the way!LOL


Hahahhahahahha


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Glacier fed....... So you did not dive right in after it....... Come on man up polar bear!


----------

